# Newbie in Lillooet BC.



## 140mower (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello, new here and reasonably new to machining. Been collecting machines for the past ten years or so and now it's time to get serious about building some skills. I have collected five lathes in varying degrees of completeness, two shapers, one running and one in que, two mills again one running and one in que, and lots of tooling to support the madness. 
-Don


----------



## Everett (Jun 20, 2021)

Wow, sounds like quite a decent arsenal! Welcome here, lots of people to learn from and share ideas with.


----------



## 140mower (Jun 20, 2021)

Thanks for the welcome Everett. Been watching your channel for a while now, you have a pretty good collection on the go as well.


----------



## SimonM (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome from Pemberton


----------



## Crankit (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome from Salmon Arm


----------



## 140mower (Jun 21, 2021)

SimonM said:


> Welcome from Pemberton


Thanks, I was just over your way on Saturday, pilfering through some tools and tooling that was getting ready to go to the scrap yard.


----------



## 140mower (Jun 21, 2021)

Crankit said:


> Welcome from Salmon Arm


Hello back, and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Hruul (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tomc938 (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome.  Sound like you can keep busy for a while getting all your machines up and running!


----------



## SimonM (Jun 21, 2021)

140mower said:


> Thanks, I was just over your way on Saturday, pilfering through some tools and tooling that was getting ready to go to the scrap yard.


Was it on clover rd? 
Pick anything interesting?


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 22, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 22, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, enjoy!


----------



## 140mower (Jun 22, 2021)

SimonM said:


> Was it on clover rd?
> Pick anything interesting?


Yes, Clover rd...... Found a few things that tickled my fancy..... Picked up a cutter grinder, arbour press, granite surface plate, a bunch of reamers and drill bits and some collets etc. My poor little shop is kinda busting at the seams, I can hardly wait until winter so I can get the time to get back in there and play.... Too many other things to do this time of the year to do much more than emergency repairs on my old junk.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 24, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary Don.


----------



## 140mower (Jun 24, 2021)

Thanks. It looks like a pretty friendly place. Kinda has a small town feel.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 24, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.

What's the significance of your handle  (140mower)?


----------



## 140mower (Jun 24, 2021)

It comes from a 1973 John Deere 140 garden tractor. I started using the name when we first got the internet, figure if I change my handle now I won't remember who I am.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 25, 2021)

140mower said:


> It comes from a 1973 John Deere 140 garden tractor. I started using the name when we first got the internet, figure if I change my handle now I won't remember who I am.


LOL. Based on that logic I should use my CB handle from the 1970s, but that would be embarrassing (as were other things from the 70s).

Now seems an appropriate time to confess that while I did listen to disco, I never liked it.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 26, 2021)

Jeeez i don't remember a lot about the 70's. Drank and caroused a lot and i hated disco. Good times back then.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 26, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> LOL. Based on that logic I should use my CB handle from the 1970s, but that would be embarrassing (as were other things from the 70s).
> 
> Now seems an appropriate time to confess that while I did listen to disco, I never liked it.


ssssooooo what was your CB handle.....

I kinda figure mine should be “U turn” because of the number of times I get lost 

Also on that tangent I’m thinking the new truck should get named “Lost Soul”


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 26, 2021)

Ha Ha  remembering a radio broadcast from the CB days...radion announcer ask the nice lady who had called into his call-in show what her CB handle was...she cheerfully replied "Brick"....and what is your husbands, again she loudly & cheerfully replied "Bricklayer"....end of call...


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 26, 2021)

140mower said:


> It comes from a 1973 John Deere 140 garden tractor. I started using the name when we first got the internet, figure if I change my handle now I won't remember who I am.


  Do you want another?? Its here just for the pick-up...You could start a "needed repair collection same as your old lathe group...LOL

    There's a  112 right beside it you could pick up at the same time....go wild.


----------



## 140mower (Jun 26, 2021)

........ I think I am down to 3 jd 110's now, since I traded off the one with the loader, so, you know, there might be room.... Lol


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 26, 2021)

Hope your AC is working well these days, the cool basement might good place to be for the next few days.
And welcome from the island.
About seven years ago we did the Lillooet/Pemberton highway in a 26' motorhome, the other half was not impressed but it did make an impression. lol


----------



## 140mower (Jun 26, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Hope your AC is working well these days, the cool basement might good place to be for the next few days.
> And welcome from the island.
> About seven years ago we did the Lillooet/Pemberton highway in a 26' motorhome, the other half was not impressed but it did make an impression. lol


Thanks for the welcome. Just came back inside, definitely getting up to forging temperature out there, just need a big magnifying glass.... I spent many years driving a plow truck up that road between Lillooet and blowdown creek (1/2 way to Pemberton). Don't know how many thousands of times I have been up there, it is still one of my favorite drives.


----------

